# My Rabbits and Ramblings



## LuvaBun (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, I thought that since it's a year since I lost Pernod, that it was about time to move on and start a new blog for my bunnies. I feel a bit guilty, as I've had Jester nearly a year, and poor little guy hasn't had much written about him. So, without futher ado, I'll introduce my trio of trouble.

First, Shadow. I don't think many know Shadow's story, as I only found out before I moved to Canada last year, and met the lady who rescued him. Shadow was one of two outdoor rabbits, kept in a hutch, and basically forgotten about. The rabbit he was with starved to death, and I don't know how long he was left in the hutch with it. This lady saw them through the fence, went in to the garden and rescued Shadow (the owner was reported, but I'm not sure what happened). This explains why Shadow would eat 24/7 if I let him - I guess he never knows if his meal will be his last!

Shadow ended up at the RSPCA, where he stayed for 6 months, until I adopted him in January 2007, as a friend for Pernod. However it took 10 months for her to accept him. In March 2008, we all moved from the UK to canada, but Pernod passed away last June. Shadow did OK, but seemed really lonely, so we went to the Edmonton Humane Society to find him a friend. Enter, Jester!!1

Jester was one of 200 rabbits taken in to the Humane Society in April 2008. His name was Morning Glory, and I saw him on several visits to the shelter. I thought he would be adopted quickly, because he was so cute looking, but he was still there at the beginning of August, when we went to find a friend for Shadow. In fact, he was the last one of the 200 to be there. We took Shadow along to meet him, and they _seemed_ to get along alrigt. However, when he came home with us, he hated Shadow.

In fact, Jester doesn't really seem to like any other rabbits, including Stan's Pebbles and Bebe. Perhaps being in a house of 200, and I know he had to be treated for bites when he was brought in to the Humane Society, he doesn't trust them. He does, however, LOVE people, and is one of the few rabbits I've met that loves to be picked up and cuddled. We called him Jester because he is such a little bundle of fun, and has so much energy, always bouncing around. He and Shadow do seem to like each other's company when there is a cage between them, but he did bite Shadow's nose off when it was stuck through the bars.

The newest member of the family is George - a FEMALE rabbit whose story is here. http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=47444&forum_id=1
We aren't sure how much time we will have with her, but we will make sure that she at least enjoys it. We have started to call her Georgia, and sometimes she responds, others she doesn't. She is a sweetheart, but hard work, as she isn't at all litter trained, and suffers from poopy butt most days (the vet thinks this could be due to the tumor pressing on something, so it's not her fault). She absolutely LOVES being in the garden, and can be a little demon to get back in, but hey, she's happy!

And now, for some pictures!

Shadow - my Black Beauty







racing across the garden





On his way to dig some holes






Jester - my BUNdle of fun!






Whatcha looking at?






Bun on the Run











And George (Georgia) - a little sweetie











Getting some exercise - she has lost a lot of her 'chubbiness' 





A quick chat with Shadow 






Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 4, 2009)

Great new blog Jan.

I LOVE :hearts:heartbeat:all your Bunnies. 

Note to self add to Bunny napping list. (At least now i don't have to travel across an ocean to get them).urpletongue

Susan


----------



## cheryl (Jul 4, 2009)

Jan,i really didn't know that about Shadow....that poor bunny what he went through and his bunny friend starving to death...oh my gosh..that's so very sad....i will never understand why humans can be very cruel people with animals....there is no need to treat any animal so poorly....so sad.

But at least he has you,the best thing that could have happened to him that day you adopted him...he had someone to love and feed him.

All your bunnies are just lucky to have you!

The picture's are just sweet...they look so happy running around outside

Jester is just adorable....In this picture i know he's saying 'mum,i'm on my wayto Australia'


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 4, 2009)

Great start Jan. I actually read it. Usually I just skim through the blogs. Does George and Shadow still good friends?

I love Jesters coloring.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 4, 2009)

Aww, there are my bunnies. You can send them over now.:whistling We have so much to catch up.

Beautiful pictures under natural light. You really need to show more.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 5, 2009)

I love them all. Wonderful, heartfelt stories and beautiful rabbits, Jan. Jester is my favorite, though.  His markings are gorgeous!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jul 5, 2009)

Great pictures of three gorgeous bunnies!Your garden looks great Jan. I'm sure therabbits love having all that space to stretch their legs! Have you gotten them a sand-pit over there yet?


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you 

Susan, it's still a looonnng way to come and get them 

Cheryl, I know - I was so upset when I heard what Shadow had been through. I always thought he was just a 'greedy' bunny, but now I know that at least there's a reason for it . Oh, and Jester would probably have the energy to run all the way to Australia 

Rebecca, Shadow and Georgia's friendship is going really well. They don't snuggle as such, but they do like to run around together and explore together 

Stan - MY BUNNIES ! I have to say, John took the photos, so the credit goes to him.

Minda, Jester thanks you . His markings are so different, that is one of the reasons that I thought he would get adopted early on :?

Jess, thank you - Shadow says "Hi" . We don't have an outside sandpit for them, but there is one in Shadow's room - which Jester sometimes sneaks in to play in . They do love the garden, but we have to watch them all the time here, as we have some feral cats about, and hawks and owls have been seen around here :shock:. 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 7, 2009)

Great new blog! I love the pictures!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 17, 2009)

We need an update. How are the 3 fur kids doing?


----------



## Flashy (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm so glad I looked into blogs (I don't normally).

I can't wait to hear more updates


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 17, 2009)

How are little Georgie and the boys doing? :hearts:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wonderful blog, beautiful bunny'sand I am glad to see they have such a great slave to tend to their every wish!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww, thanks for asking.

Things are pretty good with the bunnies. *Georgia* (, and she is starting to answer to it) is now eating the same Timothy pellets as Shadow and Jester, instead of the alfalfa ones. It hasn't made any difference to her poopy butt, but it does make life a bit easier. She still poops and pees where she wants, but mainly in the bunny room - when she goes into the spare bedroom or our room, she never pees (just a few poops).

I was using those puppy training pads for her to lay on in her box, so she would keep dry and not get urine scald again. However, after a couple of weeks, she decided NO Way, and dragged it out. I kept putting it back in, until she got so mad, she dragged it to the far end of her cage, and shredded it :shock:. So, we have reached a compromise - I put one near her (unused) litter box with her food and water bowls on it, and taken the one out of the box. She must be pleased, because she no longer pees in her box (though does poop)

Shadow has started to groom her, which amazes me. He never really groomed Pernod, and when he did, he was pretty rough. Not so with Georgia - he is really quite gentle. They love being in the garden together, and take it in turns to play 'follow the leader'

Jester is asking for (and getting ) more cuddles. He really is quite the love bug. He has met Georgia through the cage bars, but dislikes her the same as he seems to dislike all other rabbits - much more of a 'people' bunny. John fixed 3 different sized cardboard boxes together into a kind of bunny playhouse for him, and he LOVES it. Of course, it needed some remodelling, so you can often hear him chewing on it, making doors bigger etc 

I am uploading some photos, and will post them soon 

Jan


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 17, 2009)

OK, first, this is the Bunny Room where Shadow and Georgia are (Jester is in our Dining Room, which has no furnirure in it, so really, it's 'Jester's room' :rollseyes)





Georgia has just under half the room. We have put those mats all over the floor since we got her, as it's easier to clean up her little 'accidents'. You can see she does do most of her poops on the puppy pad, but never uses the litter tray. We got her one of those carpeted cat things, as there was one at the shelter which she liked. She spends a lot of time sitting on it 





This is the rest of the room, with the sand box. Shadow is sniffing the lid of the sand box, which we rest against the wall, and he likes to lay behind it. His litter box is to the left of the lid.

Next, a couple of garden shots





Georgia trying to blend in with the background 

There was a baby magpie in the garden, not able to fly very well yet. Shadow was fascinated by it, and they kept staring at each other. The parent magpie was in the tree above Shadow, making a heck of a noise. then, it must have realised Shadow wasn't a threat, and just kept a watch on them.









Next, in the basement. They have been spending quite a bit of time in there, as it's much cooler.

Jester and his 'house'




Hmmm, this looks interesting





I think this door could be a bit bigger, though!





OK! This is MINE, and those other two aren't getting near it!


In the basement, one litter tray is used by all 






Though, not all at the same time 










Hey, can't some bunnies at least get some privacy, please!!!

Jan


----------



## Flashy (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh yes  pictures!

I love the first one of Shadow and the magpie and love the story of Georgia and her puppy pad  Rabbits are so awkward sometimes.

I'll reply to your PM later (hungry bunny mouths to feed )


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 18, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> How are little *Georgie* and the boys doing? :hearts:


*
LuvaBun wrote: *


> *Georgia* (, and she is starting to answer to it) is now eating the same Timothy pellets as Shadow and Jester, instead of the alfalfa ones.


Oops! I thought I typed Georgia! Stupid "e" and "a" being somewhat close on the keyboard! Sorry, Georgia! 
:baghead

Lovely pictures, Jan! Jester's little nose looks like it needs a kiss!  Pass that one on for me, please!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 18, 2009)

I am so glad to see Georgia living an extraordinary life at your place. 
Many house bunnies don't even have the luxury your babies have.

Shadows nose looks really good now. Georgia must approve of it.

Maybe next time, I'll see if Pebbles or Bebe will play with Jester.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 18, 2009)

How is Georgia's poo-problem going? I hope they have cleared up a little.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 20, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> How is Georgia's poo-problem going? I hope they have cleared up a little.


We still have to clean her every morning (not during the day though). She must lay on her excess cecals and they stick to her, though she's not nearly as bad as she was in the beginning 

Actually, I am so proud of her - I have caught her using her litter tray *twice!!!* :biggrin2: She is still going everywhere else in her caged area, but I made a big fuss of her and gave her a raisin when I saw her using it, so maybe she'll get the message . Shadow just looked at me as if to say "Hey, I don't get a treat every time I use my litter box" 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 24, 2009)

How is Georgia doing today? Did you take her in for a recheck with Dr. Steele?

What are you doing to keep Shadow and Jester cool these days? We are going to have the hottest temperatures of the year this weekend. I hate to be outside, butmy wife wants to go to Capital Ex tomorrow.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 24, 2009)

Georgia is doing GREAT . She uses her litter box more now, & though still poops everywhere, she only occasionally pees (usually near Shadow's area). I am taking her to see Dr Steele on Monday.

I know, it's soooo hot. I take all 3 to the basement as much as I can during the day - it's a lot cooler down there, and they all seem to like it. At night, I give them each a frozen water bottle. Jester and Georgia don't seem so bad, but Shadow, being bigger, tends to get hot very quickly.

This morning, I came upstairs and found Shadow and Georgia laying next to each other, grooming . I can't believe how well Shadow has learned to groom gently! However, Jester managed to get upstairs this afternoon, and had a fight with Shadow ( I was getting the basement ready for them, and he sneaked past me ssd. Lots of fur everywhere. They are all cooling off now downstairs.

I went to Capital Ex on Tuesday - thoroughly enjoyed it! And .... I won a bunny (not a real one ) I am going to post a picture when I get around to uploading it. Make sure you take plenty of sunscreen - it's hot waiting in line!

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 25, 2009)

Going back over your pictures, I just have to say that I love the pictures of Shadow and the Magpie. They both have priceless looks on their faces!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 25, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Going back over your pictures, I just have to say that I love the pictures of Shadow and the Magpie. They both have priceless looks on their faces!


Thanks, Kelly. I kept a close eye on them, as I thought the adult magpie might 'divebomb' Shadow, but somehow it knew he wasn't a threat (not sure what it would have done if it had been Jester though - he chases birds :rollseyes)

Last night was so hot, and we don't have air conditioning. So, all bunnies got to sleep in the basement (it's a LOT cooler down there). Jester and Georgia were in cages next to each other, and Shadow was free range. The floor is concrete under the carpet, so we pulled half the carpet back so they could lay on the concrete if they wanted. It seemed to go well.

This morning, while we were cleaning them, Jester managed to get into Georgia's cage :shock:. (He can get through the tiniest spaces). Knowing what a brute he can be to Shadow, I feared the worse, but, after an initial fur pull, he was OK, which amazed me. Still got him out quickly though, just in case. Perhaps it's because she is so submissive, whereas Shadow sticks up for himself.

As it's going to remain hot for the near future, they will be down there most of the time. There is a bed, settee, TV, coffee table and bathroom down there, so John and I will probably be joining them 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 26, 2009)

Sounds like you have a nice, cool little retreat to go hide in! To the Jan-Cave, away!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 26, 2009)

There is hope for Jester. Now Shadow and Jester is going to fight over Georgia.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 26, 2009)

That is nice you have some place cool to go to allow everyone to keep cool.

Dave


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 27, 2009)

Yep, thank goodness for the basement - I think we would have melted by now without it. I wish it would cool down enough so i could take the bunnies in the garden :expressionless.

Took Georgia for her check-up today, and it is all good . She has lost a little more weight (she's now 2.51 kg, down from 2.94 kg when we got her). Dr Steele said she was so much better - less gassy, so she could feel the lump easier. It hasn't changed at all, and she says it could even be a little ovary left, or scar tissue, from her spay. Either way, it's not causing her any discomfort or problems .

It is nearly a year since we got Jester, so I am going to take him for a health check in the next week or two. Georgia doesn't have to go back for aother 6 weeks or so.

Jan


----------



## Gray_Lady (Jul 27, 2009)

they are all such cute little bunnies


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 27, 2009)

That's great news that Georgie is losing some of her weight.


----------



## CKGS (Jul 27, 2009)

Your babies are all so adorable. I love reading your blog and looking for updates on all of them.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 28, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Took Georgia for her check-up today, and it is all good .


:bunnydance:

So happy Georgia is all good. Does she still have poopy butts?Did Jesterget more time withGeorgia? How is Shadow keeping cool in the basement?

You know, you can send them to our house ... we have air conditioning.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 28, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Took Georgia for her check-up today, and it is all good .


Yay! Congrats, Georgia and Jan! I think some celebratory head scratchies are in order!
:headflick:


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh my gosh! How did I miss this blog of yours??

Gosh, Jan...they're so adorable and gorgeous!! I love all three of their colors...so pretty!

Jester's markings are really stunning...what a cutie!

And I love Georgia's agouti...she's so stunning!

And Shadow's beautiful solid black...wow, what a beauty!!

What a beautiful trio of sweethearts you have!

And I'm happy to hear that Georgia's doing so well! LITTERBOX USAGE!! YAY!!

HUGS!!!!

P.S. LOVE the Magpie pictures...Shadow's ears are so cute! She's so CURIOUS about that bird! Love it...


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks, guys 

No new pics yet (sorry) but today is GOOD!!! For the first morning EVER, Georgia didn't have a poopy butt, there were no stray pee puddles and she had used her litter tray overnight :weee:.

Wednesday, Thursday and yesterday, she was really bad, covered in poop and squashed soft poo everywhere. I hadn't given her anything different, so didn't know why. However, last night I had forgotten to get parsley, which they normally get at bedtime, so I'm thinking (hoping) that that may have been causing the problem. I know Pernod couldn't eat Cilantro without getting a poopy butt. Soooo, we shall see how she is tomorrow.

Stan, forget about the bunnies coming to your house for the air conditioning - John and I will come instead 

Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 2, 2009)

That's great news that Georgia's poopy butt has gone away and she used her litter box. What a good girl.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Hoorays for no poopy butts! 
arty0002:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 2, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Hoorays for no poopy butts!
> arty0002:


:yeahthat:That is great!


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 2, 2009)

YAYYY!!! GO GEORGIA!!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 13, 2009)

Jester's 1st Gotcha Day  
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=49282&forum_id=1

Things are much the same here - don't seem to have enough hours in the day to get everything done that I want to do :expressionless.

Today, I took Jester to the vet for his annual check-up. It was the first time he's been to the vet, and he was such a good boy . They all loved him, and gave him cuddles, and my lovely vet kept kissing his forehead . He is very fit and healthy, and in great shape :weee:. I asked her to look at one of his eyes, as he often closes it, especially when in sunlight. There is slight scarring on the eye itself, and his eyelid is very slightly disfigured (she turned the lights out and shone a torch into his eye, and that was the only way we could see it.) She said it was most likely done by being attacked as a baby, and shouldn't cause any problems. And although his teeth were fine, she said that in the future, it looks like a spur could grow on his back teeth. Other than that, though, he is one very fit little boy!

Shadow had a touch of gas the other night. I was a bit worried, but after 2 doses of Simethicone he was back to his normal self . And ... there has been some serious snuggling with Georgia. As she is better at using the litter box now, she comes into the living room for an hour or so at night, and she and Shadow snuggle in front of the TV (much to Jester's disgust ).

So, some snuggling photos  (forgive the angle of some of them - I was laying on the floor, pretending I didn't have a camera pointed at them )












Some tongue action :biggrin2:
















Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 14, 2009)

ahh there so cute together. Is she licking his eye? Monster's would do that to Fluffy all the time. It's good to hear Georgie's health seam's to be improving living with you.


----------



## CKGS (Aug 14, 2009)

I realized that I often read your blog but haven't posted before..... I feel horrible about this. Sorry. 

I love the pics of Georgia and Shadow cuddling. They are sooo cute and seem so sweet together.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't know why - but it makes me so happy to see Shadow snuggling with somebun...for a while I was afraid that would never happen I guess....

I love all your bunnies - we need more pics of Jester..


----------



## Violet23 (Aug 14, 2009)

They're all so cute! Makes me want to expand my herd even more, just don't have the space (already have my Jacob, and my 3 kitties in a tiny house). Someday though


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 14, 2009)

Those pictures just want you to say aah!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Aug 14, 2009)

Those pictures are ADORABLE!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 14, 2009)

That is great getting shots at the rabbits perspective view of things. You should pretend more and take some more pictures. :twitch:

Can I borrow your Caring For Your Rabbit DVD? How about borrowing Shadow and Georgia?  How about Jester? :whistling


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments 

Shadow and Jester got into a fight the other night . Unfortunately, John and I didn't hear it and when we went to see them, there was fur everywhere - I think there was more on the carpet than on the bunnies. Georgia had kept well out of it, and none of it was her fur. We checked them both over, and they both had nicks and missing fur, but nothing too serious (thank goodness).

The snuggling is still going on between Shadow and Georgia . Jester has been cuddling up to us when they have gone upstairs to bed . He is such a cutie.

However, I will not be seeing them for the next 3 weeks :cry1:. John and I are going back to the UK for a visit, so Stan is taking care of them, like before http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=39102&forum_id=6

So, I will miss my babies, and probably get the Bunny Butts when I get back :rollseyes

Jan


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 24, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> So, I will miss my babies, and probably get the Bunny Butts when I get back :rollseyes
> 
> Jan


You think Stan will surrender them back to you in 3 weeks? I'm inclined to think he just Bunny nap them since he was them 

Have a safe journey home


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 25, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> You think Stan will surrender them back to you in 3 weeks? I'm inclined to think he just Bunny nap them since he was them


Shh...:shhhh: Jan doesn't leave until tomorrow, she might change her mind about leaving them with me. :wiggle


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 25, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You think Stan will surrender them back to you in 3 weeks? I'm inclined to think he just Bunny nap them since he was them
> ...


What was I thinking. Stan would never dream of that. h34r2


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey Jan are you back yet from England?

How was your trip? How are the babies doing?

I'd love to see some pictures of them.

Susan


----------



## myheart (Sep 22, 2009)

Jan, I am totally in love with Shadow!!! I know I won't be able to nab him without taking Georgia also, so I am afraid you might have to find a brand-new bond-pair soon. 

I love all of the pics you took. There are so awesome that I don't think I could ever just pick out one for a favorite. Because I absolutely love cuddle-buns, I would have to choose this one of Georgia and Shadow melting into each other. Warms my heart so much to see bonded melty bunners. 






I agree with Susan, we need an update on the fur-kids. I do hope all is well and Stan relinquished the bunnies without a fuss. 

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 26, 2009)

:wave: Hi all. 

Thanks for asking, Susan. I actually got back last week, but it's taking me some time to get back to 'normal'. Had a wonderful trip - it was great to see all my family and friends (although there were still many I didn't have time to meet up with)

We had lots of nice day trips - hired a wheelchair for my mom, who refused to use it for the first couple of days. However, when she found out we could go further if she used it, she got used to the idea. She is a little frailer and less mobile than before, but I was pleasantly suprised at how well she is doing. John and I had several walks by the sea - boy, we really miss the coast . And ended up with lots of photos of sheep - we don't see them in fields here.

Stan took excellent care of my babies. Jester and Georgia were very cuddly when I got home, but Shadow gave me the Butt for he first day, then became cuddly . They have settled back in and I will have to take some new photos.

I am trying to catch up with what's been happening on the Forum, so I will most likely be late in posting in some of everyone's topics. I missed being online and visiting you all :hug:

Jan


----------



## myheart (Oct 14, 2009)

Any new cuddle-bun pics? I don't think I could ever get enough of a bonded-pair doing what they do best together... cuddling. :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## trailsend (Oct 19, 2009)

Jan, your pictures and your rabbits are gorgeous, those have to be some of the best pictures I've ever seen, they are awesome. I'm so glad you have a new blog and I'll be sure to check in now that I know it's here


----------



## Cher (Dec 11, 2009)

I am soo glad I found this part of the forum Jan! It really helps with the healing, to see your furkids in this 'light' so to speak.
I must say too, I love the magpie picture~that should make the calender for sure
thanks again for your bun advice and for sharing your bun family with all of us


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 11, 2009)

How is everybunny?

:brownbunny


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh goodness, I'm so bad at keeping a Blog updated - sorry :embarrassed:. What with a couple of health issues, and being upset over the loss of several bunnies I consider 'friends', I haven't been on the Forum as much as I'd like.

Thanks for all your nice comments. Janet, I have some snuggle bunnies photos, but they're on the other computer, so I'll have to add them later on. 

Things are a bit up and down. Georgia is no longer poopy in the morning, but is now bad in the afternoon, usually when she is in my room :grumpy:. There doesn't seem to be anything that makes a difference to her - some days she isn't so bad, some days she is dreadful, but her diet doesn't alter. At her last health check, the lump is no bigger and her weight is steady . And she is full of life and loving Shadow 

Shadow isn't too good at the moment . He isn't eating properly, which is very strange with Shadow - he lives to eat! It started last Tuesday, and I gave him some Simethicone, thinking it may be gas. However, after just picking at his food, I took him to the vet on Thursday. I thought it may be his teeth, but they are really good, and the only thing was that he was a bit tender around the kidneys, but not the bladder :?. So he is on painkiller (Torbugesic) 3 times a day, and being syringe fed Critical Care (which, fortunately, he loves). He will eat his greens, but no treats, and will only eat hay if I hand feed it to him. He is still perky in himself, and grooming Georgia. I have an appointment on Monday in case he's no better, but if he is, they've told me just to cancel.

Jester is great. I took him to a local Mall on Wednesday, to have his photo taken with Santa . He loved it, especially as I carried him around the mall afterwards, and everyone was making a fuss of him. He loves being the centre of attention . When we got home, he binkied and raced around all over the place. I will post his photo with Santa later as well.

So that's what's happening here in cold (minus 30 today) Edmonton. Thanks for looking at my blog, and please keep Shadow in your thoughts.

Jan


----------



## Myia09 (Dec 12, 2009)

I love Jester! He is the cutest thing!
Cant' wait to see his photo with santa!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 13, 2009)

I hope all is well with Shadow and Georgia. I hope they are keeping each other somewhat perky and feeling OK! 

I can't wait to see Jester's photo! I miss pictures of all your babies!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 13, 2009)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> and being upset over the loss of several bunnies I consider 'friends',
> Thanks for all your nice comments. Janet, I have some snuggle bunnies photos, but they're on the other computer, so I'll have to add them later on.
> I hope these 'fiends' aren't Stan's
> 
> ...


----------



## myheart (Dec 13, 2009)

ray: Sending tons of prayers and good vibes for Shadow to get better. It is a relief to hear that he is eating something. Is his output okay? Maybe a little bene-bac could make his tummy feel better. I am a firm believer in the stuff--- if the simethicone doesn't work, I start up with the bene-bac to make tummy flora all better. Between the two, I end up with bouncy bunnies usually within two hours of treatment. 

myheart


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 13, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> *LuvaBun wrote:*
> 
> 
> > and being upset over the loss of several bunnies I consider 'friends',
> ...



My bunnies are fine. Pebbles is alittle underweight as she will not eat her hay and pellets. She did acquire a refined and expensive taste for Critical Care, so she expects it in her bowl at meal time. :grumpy: I am feeding Critical Care to one of my foster bunnies too.

I've been to three locations in the city, helping with the Santa Pictures for the Humane Society. But I didn't get any photos of my bunnies yet. 

This morning our temp went down to -38C (-36.4F) the coldest in North America at that moment. Not sure what the wind chill was. My cargo van wouldn't start this morning, so I took my mini van to work instead.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 14, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote*


> This morning our temp went down to -38C (-36.4F) the coldest in North America at that moment. Not sure what the wind chill was. My cargo van wouldn't start this morning, so I took my mini van to work instead.


On the news last night it said we had gotten as low as -46 WITHOUT wind chill :shock:. Apparently we were the 2nd coldest place in the world - after Siberia!!! My garage door froze shut, and my hand stuck to the bid feeder when I was filling it!

Thanks for the wishes for Shadow. Unfortunately, there's been no change, and he is fighting taking the Critical Care. He gave John a real bad nosebleed last night as he jumped up (John was holding him) and his nail scratched inside John's nose. I didn't help matters by yelling "Don't bleed on the Bunny" . We have an emergency appointment with Dr Steele this afternoon. He will still eat veggies, but only a few pieces of hay if I hand feed them to him, and no pellets at all. His poops are way smaller than usual, and his pee was quite orange until this morning, but that could be due to him eating carrots.

On top of everything else, yesterday we had sewage coming up into our basement. I called the County, and they came early this morning, and have just left, saying they can't do any more (it's not fixed) and that they are going to get their foreman to phone us within the hour. I am NOT a happy bunny. We can't put any water down the sinks or flush the loo yet, and the carpet and underlay in the basement is ruined. I am waiti8ng for the 3rd 'thing' to go wrong ullhair:

So, I still haven't got access to the photos, but I promise I will .

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 15, 2009)

NEED PHOTO's!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 15, 2009)

Hope nothing else happened to you yesterday. Did you get Shadow in to see Dr. Steele? 

I heard it was -46.1 C (-51F) and with the windchill it was -59C. :bunnydance:
Yeah, one of the springs on our garage door snapped from the cold but we are still able to open the door.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 15, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> NEED PHOTO's!


Your wish is my command :biggrin2: (well, Jester's photo, at least)







Stan, I did get to see Dr Steele. She checked Shadow, and said that he wasn't as sore as before, but his nose was slightly damp, and she wondered if his Pasturella was flaring up. He got some Novotrimel antibiotics to take - they worked well when he had the head tilt. I am very happy to say that he has been much brighter today, and has actually eaten a few pellets and a craisin 

Something else did happen yesterday. I just got back from the vet - it took me 3 times as long to get home as there were a lot of minor car accidents due to the weather. I just got in to the house when I got a phone call. A man asked to speak to me, and said that he had my wallet. As I had been putting Shadow in the car, my wallet had dropped by the car and I didn't even realise. He worked in the place next door and found it, and guessed i'd been to the vet, and went and got my phone number from them. How lucky was that? He was so honest - all my bank cards, drivers license eetc were in my wallet. He left it at the vet for me to pick up today 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 16, 2009)

First let me thank you for the *deposit* on the photo request. Very cute picture with Santa. When I had a couple of the buns pictures taken with Santa, Santa looked more afraid of the bunny's then the bunny's did of Santa.

That is great that a honest person found your wallet and contacted you. That could have been one nasty situation.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, yesterday was Shadow's 3rd 'Gotcha' day - seems like no time since he came into our lives.

Of course, there was balloons, hats, cake (for John and me ), and Shadow got a bowl of chopped up strawberries and banana.


























I love you, my big, gorgeous black bunny. You are very special to me, and I hope we have many more gotcha's 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day Shadow!

Did you blow out the candle all by yourself? :biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Jan 28, 2010)

:balloons::balloons:*Happy Gotcha Day Shadow!!!:balloons::balloons:*



Sounds like nanas and strawberries fit the bill just right for your little man. Hope he had a great day!!!

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day! I hope you nommed right through your little dish of goodies! 

:bunny18


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 29, 2010)

Happy belated Gotcha Day Shadow!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 29, 2010)

Has it REALLY been three years? Wow....time sure goes by fast - I remember when you first got Shadow.

Happy belated Gotcha Day to your whole family!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone .

Yes, Shadow made quick work of his birthday treats - of course, Jester and Georgia had some too! Then, this morning, Shadow decided that 3 am was a good time to wake mommy up to play :grumpy:

Peg, I know - the 3 years has gone by so fast - I'm just happy that Shadow now has a little girl to snuggle him 

Stan, we blew out the candle, just in case of singed fur 

Talking of singed fur! Jester's whiskers on one side were all crinkley, like they had been burned. He had no injuries, and was fine, so we were at a loss as to why they were like that. However, when John went to turn on the bedside light in the basement, it didn't work. Jester had chewed through the wire of it and also the electric alarm clock, right down to the copper wire:shock:. How he didn't do more harm to himself, goodness knows. I'm amazed he could get to the wire in the first place, as it's in a very tight spot, but we all know how determined a bunny can be when they want to do something they shouldn't. John is now calling him 'Singe':foreheadsmack:.

Other than that, all is well. Georgia has days when she is clean, then goes through a spell of being very poopy. She and Shadow are just so snuggly together, and she is such a happy little girl.

I haven't been around the Forum as much as I'd like, but hopefully I will try and visit more often - I miss everyone!

Jan


----------



## DartANrun (Jan 30, 2010)

Great start to a blog! Poor Shadow! Truffle came to me after being rescued from a similar situation. His sister died of starvation and he had eating issues too. He would panic and/or get angry if his food hopper was empty or even if he could see the bottom, and wasn't at all interested in hay. I knew that had to change, so I let him have his way till he seemed settled in. Then I would let the hopper get low for a little or until he demanded a fill, and stretched out the time between fillings gradually. The most effective change was when I got him a buddy, Dart, and Dart introduced him to the yumminess of grass. Cutting back pellets got much easier after that and now if he is out of pellets, he just hops to the hay.

Truffle had also been left in a never cleaned cage, so he has litter box issues too. He MUST have one, period! I've never let it get nasty, but I'd bet that would be unacceptable. Hehee, also, nothing but litter is to be in the litter box. Toys, hay, anything else will be angrily shoved out. I wonder if the urine burns are what cause his little but to be furred differently from the rest of him?

Thanks for the great pics and story,
Sharon


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey Jan we have not heard any stories recently.

How are you and your bunny doing.

We need updated pictures.

Kat


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Apr 2, 2010)

Your Rabbits are beautiful. :inlove:


----------



## cheryl (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Jan

We need an update on your precious bunnies and pictures!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Apr 11, 2010)

I agree with Cheryl.How are you and the bunnies doing, Jan?


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 16, 2010)

First off, thanks for all your nice comments, and for thinking about us :hug1

I haven't been around much lately, and I'm really sorry about that. Things have been rough since the start of the year. To cut a long story short - firstly, John took ill at work and they thought he was having a heart attack. He was taken to hospital and they did all kinds of tests. Luckily, it wasn't a heart attack, but they discovered he has high cholesterol and may have angina (both run in his family). So, he has had tests at a cardiologist and gets the results at the end of the month. He was off work for 3 weeks, and he was like a bear with a sore head. He desperately wanted to go back, and spent his time tidying up - which basically means he was throwing out MY things which he thought I couldn't possibly want any more :grumpy:. I had to keep going through the rubbish to save things. I don't know who was happier when he got back to work.

Then, the week before Easter, my oldest brother passed away, less than 2 weeks before his 64th birthday. He hadn't been ill or anything - he just died in his sleep. A massive clot went to his heart, and he wouldn't have known anything about it - lucky for him, but awful for the rest of us. Of course, he still lived in the UK, and I couldn't get back for the funeral, which makes me feel even worse.

So, we are still trying to get back on track. On a positive note, the bunnies are doing great (though I think they got a bit fed up of me using their 'shoulders' to cry on). They seem to have excess energy these days. I don't know if it's because 'Spring is in the air' or because I've had to change the pellets they eat (apparently, Zupreem Nature's Choice are discontinued, so they are now on Oxvow). Even Georgia is bombing around like a young 'un, and she will be 7 years old soon.

Oh, and even more suprising - Jester has decided to be friends with Georgia :shock: (he still hates Shadow, though). I never thought he would take to another rabbit, especially as he doesn't even get along with Stan's Pebbles or Bebe. But Georgia is probably the most submissive bunny in the World, and they now groom each other and play together. She is still Shadow's partner, but we let her and Jester play together for an hour or so, and both seem happy with that. And Shadow is such a gentleman, that he doesn't even care that Georgia comes back to him smelling of Jester .

So I have a few photos to share . First, Shadow and Georgia.






Georgia giving a very happy Shadow a grooming

And Love is .... sharing a litter box :nod











And Jester and Georgia






Georgia now makes Jester happy with a groom 






See, Jester, not all other bunnies deserve having their nose chewed off 

I am going to try and catch up with what has been going on on the Forum, but I guess it'll take time, so I apologise for not replying to all your posts etc.

Thanks again, and I hope everyone and everybun is doing OK 

Jan


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 16, 2010)

I am glad John is doing better and sorry about your brother.

Very cute pictures of the crew!


----------



## cheryl (Apr 17, 2010)

Gosh Jan you have had a bit going on in your life...i'm glad to hear that John is doing well and back to work.

And i'm sorry to hear about your brother..how devestating.



I loved the pictures and just so glad to hear that they are all happy little bunnies.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, it was Georgia's first 'gotcha' day yesterday

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=47444&forum_id=1&jump_to=786545#p786545

I am putting a couple of pictures here, and also some recent ones of them in the garden.











And some more 'natural' ones of her ..











Shadow on the deck.
















Jester, exploring the flower bed ..
















Things are OK here for the moment. John got the 'all clear,' about his heart, but they still don't know what caused it! I have been on medication for various things, one was a cream that caused my face to 'burn' and the skin peeled off, like bad sunburn. Just about healed up now though - I've just got a 'healthy glow' :biggrin:

Bunnies are doing great. I am taking Georgia for a check up in the near future, but she is doing great for 'an oldie' (nearly 7 years now). Jester is still a ball of energy, and Shadow is his usual, laid-back, lovey self 

Jan


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 14, 2010)

Took Georgia to the vet today for her check up. All is good . Her weight is steady (2.46 kg/ 5.4 lbs), teeth etc all good, especially for an 'older' bun! The lump has not changed at all, and Dr Steele thinks it could be scar tissue from her spay. It may also be the reason she still has a poopy butt most days. Georgia was very well behaved, but is giving me the 'butt' now we are home 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Jan, I just reread your blog. Your Bunnies are just the cutest.

I'm so sorry you lost your Brother and that Hubby was sick. Glad to hear he's feeling better.

Are you still working at the Nursing Home? Can you believe I have yet to find a job. It's so difficult here to find work. 

Hey I really like the green litter box that you had in some of the pictures from 2009, do you remember where you picked it up? I like that it's low in the front, that would be good for some of my "Senior" Buns.

I look forward to more pictures.

Susan
:coolness:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Susan, thanks for replying 

Yes, I'm still at the Seniors home, and still liking it, though we have lost some of our lovely residents lately . Perhaps you should move out here and get a job 

The green 'litter box' we actually brought over from the UK, but we got it in a garden centre. It is meant for plants, or something , so they may have them in Canada too. It is a great size, and the higher back end is a big help for Shadow, as his bum is higher up when he pees


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 22, 2010)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> The green 'litter box' we actually brought over from the UK,








It is a good size, that sits nicely in the corner. I saw Jestersitting init today.


----------



## Cher (Jun 26, 2010)

Your updated gotchya days and yard photos have definitely brightened my day!
Thank you as always, for such heart warming stories -you know...in both your buns lives and yours xo
cher


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 21, 2010)

We had visitors last night. Our neighbour came around with her daughter and 2 grandchildren (I think they are 3 and 6 years old). They had been digging lettuce and other salad things out of their garden, and brought some around for the bunnies.

They met Jester first, who let them pet him for a bit, then he got bored and disappeared :rollseyes. So we brought out Shadow and Georgia, much to the pleasure of the kids, who kept plying them with lettuce (Shadow was soooo happy ). The little girl, the older one, took a real liking to Shadow, and he was so good with her. They stayed over an hour.

About an hour later, there was a knock at the door, and it was the little girl. She had drawn pictures of the 3 bunnies (they were really cute, and she even added Jesters' markings), and her mom said all she kept talking about was how much she loved Shadow :love:.

I love my bunnies, and I' so proud of them :inlove:

Jan


----------



## Myia09 (Jul 21, 2010)

Awww too cute!


----------



## myheart (Jul 29, 2010)

Awe Jan... I'm sorry I missed your post about such a sweet time with the kids and the bunners. I bet the bunnies were excited they had someone new to train in the "feed me" process.

How nice of the little girl to bring a picture of the bunnies back so soon after leaving. Are you able to scan it into your computer to post here? The bunnies must have made a big impression on her. Good thing they were on their bestest behavior. 

How are all of your babies doing? Any new stories and/or pictures? You must have taken some nice pics of your bunnies playing in the gardenby now. :biggrin2:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for your reply, Janet. I never thought about scanning the drawing - I may give it a try. 

No recent pics of the buns in the garden - been a bit hot for them. But .......

Today is Jesters' 2nd Gotcha Day :biggrin:

Had a heck of a job trying to get his photo, so only one decent one of the Birthday Bun. All buns will get the obligatory stawberries and 'nana 






Then, he decided he'd had enough and first, we got the Butt






Then he made off for his tunnel :rollseyes






Happy Birthday, my little Jester Bun. You are a constant source of entertainment, and we love you 

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 5, 2010)

arty:arty:Happy Gotcha Day #2! arty:arty:

Two whole years of cuddling Jester. No singed whiskers (candles) this year? Carolyn was asking what kind of cake is that.


----------



## myheart (Aug 5, 2010)

:balloons::balloons:*Happy Gotcha Day Jester!!!* :balloons::balloons:

Hope you had everything you like served to you with extra love. :bunnyheart

myheart


----------



## slleavy (Aug 7, 2010)

happy belated gotcha day, jester! he has such pretty fur/markings! i went through your blog and all of your bunnies are so beautiful!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 14, 2011)

Jan,

Do you have a new Blog for your Bunnies?:inlove::inlove::inlove:

If not you must update SOON. :biggrin2:

I looked but couldn't find it.

Susan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow, it's been that long?

Jan,we need some updates. :wink


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 14, 2011)

I really enjoy reading your blog  Your bus are cute


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

A 2011 blog would be great :biggrin2:You have such adorable buns...


----------



## Boz (Feb 19, 2011)

omg I love your rabbits!!! They are all soo cute! Jester is gorgeous! I love the colors!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey Jan,

Have you started a new Blog for your Babies? 

If not we need an update *SOON*.

inkelepht:inkbouce::yahoo::whistlingleaseplease:urpletongue:brat:

onder::waiting::dancingorig::run::thanks::running bunny:bunny18:rabbithop

Susan:rollseyes:lookaround:big wink:


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 2, 2011)

:yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat::yeahthat:

:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling:whistling

:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:

leaseplease:leaseplease:leaseplease:leaseplease:leaseplease:leaseplease:leaseplease:

:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle:tonguewiggle

:waiting::waiting::waiting::waiting::waiting::waiting::waiting::waiting:

onder:onder:onder:onder:onder:onder:onder:onder:

Susan:hug1:feelbetter::big kiss:


----------



## myheart (May 2, 2011)

I know Susan.... 

Jan teases us with the new love-bond of Bonnie and Jester, and now we are left without any cuddle-pics. It's just not fair...!!! :wiggle:wiggle:wiggle:wiggle:wiggle<---- my favorite little guy


----------



## LuvaBun (May 2, 2011)

LOL @ Susan and Janet - you crack me up !

I know, I'm terrible at updating, but I will get something done this week - Promise. 
I did try to take pics of Bonnie grooming Jester, but every time the little light went on on the camera, she stopped :rollseyes. I am also hoping to take them in the garden soon - our snow has just about disappeared now (at loonng last).

So, watch this space ...... :big wink:

Jan


----------



## LuvaBun (May 7, 2011)

Link to new blog
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=65376&forum_id=6

Jan


----------

